# 95 gr lead cast for 9 mm



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I was given 500 of these and only have a 9mm the comments say they have used them in 380. Has anyone used them in 9mm? 

Did some googling about it and some say that you can and some say that you can't shoot then out of a 9mm, due to the fact that you can't without causing leading problems ominous your barrel. 

Would I use the same powder charge as a 95 FMJ or how much should I reduce it by? 

I have hodgdon tite group and hodgdon unversial clays powder.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I use them for the wifes .380. Good luck in a 9mm.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

They'll work in 9mm, as long as the bullet and barrel can get along together at the pressures generated. (There's no way of knowing for sure, until you try it.) They may not be the best choice, but it's hard to beat _free_.

FMJ data will just give you a nasty mess in the barrel.
The three best options are:
1. Reduce the FMJ starting load by 10-15% and work up. 
2. Use a .380 Auto max load, and work up from there.
3. Reduce a 9x18mm Makarov max load by 7%, and work up from there.

With any of the above... Some of the lighter loads may not cycle the action, but you're better off cycling manually for a dozen or so rounds, than scrubbing lead out of the barrel.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I found this post online forum. 
I loaded up some 95 gr lead with 4.0gr of titegroup shot just fine out of high power 



Copied from forum 
From the Lyman Cast Bullet Handbook:

95 Grain Lead bullet loads for 9MM Luger:

Bullseye Min 4.0 gr. Max 5.0 gr.
Red Dot Min 4.0 gr. Max 4.9 gr.
Green Dot Min 4.1 gr. Max 5.4 gr.
Unique Min 4.8 gr. Max 6.1 gr.
700X Min 3.7 gr. Max 4.3 gr.
PB Min 3.9 gr. Max 4.9 gr.

All of these powders are currently available.

Since you mentioned Titegroup:

From the Lyman 48th Edition Reloading Handbook:

90 Grain lead bullet
Titegroup Min 4.3 Gr. Max 4.8 gr.

120 grain lead bullet (they didn't have 95 grains in this one)
Titegroup Min 3.2 gr. Max 3.8 gr.

Notice there is an almost linear relationship between bullet weight and quantity of powder with Titegroup. Extrapolating this data for 95 grain lead would indicate:

95 grain lead
Titegroup Min 4.0 gr. Max 4.5 gr.

Flash


----------

